# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  सीखे कम्प्यूटर नेटवर्किग क्या और कैसे

## Bhawani7000

घर में दो कंप्यूटर आ गए हैं - एक डेस्कटॉप और एक लैपटॉप, या फिर दोनों डेस्कटॉप या दोनों लैपटॉप। आपको जरूरत है एक बड़ी-सी मूवी या गेम को एक कंप्यूटर से दूसरे कंप्यूटर में डालने की। पेन ड्राइव छोटी पड़ गई है क्योंकि फाइल बड़ी है। अब क्या करें? क्या डीवीडी बर्न करके डेटा ट्रांसफर करें? उसमें बहुत वक्त लग जाएगा और डीवीडी (डिस्क) भी खरीदकर लानी होगी। लेकिन ठहरिए! आप दोनों कंप्यूटरों को आपस में जोड़ भी तो सकते हैं। उसी तरह जैसे दफ्तरों में कंप्यूटर आपस में एक-दूसरे से जुड़े होते हैं, नेटवर्क के जरिए।

----------


## Bhawani7000

अगर आपको घर में दो कंप्यूटरों में डेटा ट्रांसफर करना हो तो जरूरत है तो सिर्फ एक केबल (तार) की, जिसे ईथरनेट क्रॉसओवर केबल कहते हैं। दोनों कंप्यूटरों में नेटवर्क कार्ड भी होना चाहिए, जो आज लगभग हर कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही लगा आता है। अगर आपके दोनों कंप्यूटरों में विंडोज का कोई-न-कोई वर्जन इन्स्टॉल्ड है तो उन्हें आपस में कनेक्ट करना चुटकियों का काम है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

ऐसी स्थितियां और भी आती हैं, जब आपको दो कंप्यूटरों को जोड़ने की जरूरत पड़ सकती है। मिसाल के तौर पर एक कंप्यूटर को पूरी तरह साफ (फॉर्मैट और रि-इन्स्टॉल) करने से पहले आप चाहेंगे कि उसका सारा डेटा किसी सुरक्षित जगह पर कॉपी कर लिया जाए। एक ग्राफिक डिजाइनर, जो एक कंप्यूटर में ग्राफिक्स के भारी-भरकम सॉफ्टवेयर रखता है और दूसरे में अपने कारोबार से जुड़ी फाइलें, भी ऐसी कनेक्टिविटी चाहेगा। या फिर कोई छोटा बिजनेसमैन, जिसके दफ्तर में दो कंप्यूटर हैं और उनके बीच फाइलों के लेनदेन की जरूरत पड़ती रहती है। किसी अफसर और उसके सेक्रेट्री के कंप्यूटरों को भी आपस में कनेक्ट करने की जरूरत पड़ सकती है तो दो छात्रों को होमवर्क शेयर करने के लिए भी। और हां, अगर दो भाई-बहनों को नेटवर्क गेम (जिनमें खिलाड़ी अलग-अलग कंप्यूटरों पर रहते हुए एक ही गेम में कम्पीट करते हैं) खेलने हैं तो फिर फ्लैश ड्राइव या एक्सटर्नल हार्ड ड्राइव भी कुछ नहीं कर सकती। दोनों कंप्यूटरों को कनेक्ट करना ही पड़ेगा

----------


## Bhawani7000

क्रॉसओवर केबल 
अगर आपने कभी इंटरनेट कनेक्शन या नेटवर्क कनेक्शन का इस्तेमाल किया हो तो आपने यह केबल जरूर देखी होगी। इसके दोनों सिरों पर दो सॉकेट्स होते हैं, जो करीब-करीब वैसे ही होते हैं जैसे फोन और उसकी डिब्बी को कनेक्ट करने वाले तार में होते हैं। लेकिन ईथरनेट क्रॉसओवर केबल के सॉकेट्स टेलिफोन केबल के सॉकेट्स से थोड़े बड़े और चौड़े होते हैं। यह तार किसी इलेक्ट्रिसिटी शॉप, कंप्यूटर शॉप या स्टेशनरी शॉप पर मिल सकती है और कई साइजों में आती है। पांच मीटर की लंबाई वाली साधारण केबल की कीमत 50 रुपये के करीब होती है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कैसे करें कनेक्ट 
अपने कंप्यूटरों के पीछे की ओर (लैपटॉप में पीछे या फिर साइड में) लगे हुए नेटवर्क कार्ड को देखिए। नेटवर्क कार्ड कई तरह के होते हैं और उनमें एक से ज्यादा तरह के सॉकेट्स के लिए कनेक्टर्स बने हुए हो सकते हैं। लेकिन आपको एक ऐसा कनेक्टर ढूंढना है, जिसमें आपकी क्रॉसओवर केबल का सॉकेट आसानी से फिट होता हो। इसे तकनीकी भाषा में आरजे 45 कनेक्टर कहते हैं। दोनों कंप्यूटरों में ऐसे कनेक्टर ढूंढकर तार के दोनों सिरों (सॉकेट्स) को उनमें अच्छी तरह फिट कर दीजिए। क्या कहा आपने? दोनों कंप्यूटरों को जोड़ना इतना आसान था तो आपने पहले क्यों नहीं कर लिया? जी नहीं, यह तो अभी पहला चरण है। दूसरा चरण अभी बाकी है, जिसमें आप एक छोटा-सा घरेलू नेटवर्क तैयार करेंगे। घबराइए नहीं, बस तीन-चार मिनट की बात है

----------


## Bhawani7000

भले ही कनेक्ट होने वाले कंप्यूटर सिर्फ दो हैं, लेकिन आपको एक छोटा-सा 'नेटवर्क' बनाने की जरूरत पड़ेगी। इसके लिए अपने विंडो कंप्यूटर में इस तरह आगे बढ़ें : 

स्टेप 1 : जरूरी आईपी सेटिंग्स 

विंडोज एक्सपी के लिए : 

Start - Settings - Network Connections पर जाएं। 

Local Area Connection को ढूंढें और राइट क्लिक करें। अब Properties को सलेक्ट करें, जिससे Local Area Connection Properties डायलॉग बॉक्स खुल जाएगा। 

Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) सलेक्ट करें और Properties बटन दबाएं। इससे Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties डायलॉग बॉक्स खुल जाएगा।

----------


## Bhawani7000

दोंनों ही कंप्यूटरों में Use the Following IP Address को चुनें और हर कंप्यूटर का यूनीक आईपी एड्रेस डालें। आईपी एड्रेस आपके कंप्यूटर की डिजिटल पहचान होता है। लोकल नेटवर्क के लिए 192.168.1. x आईपी एड्रेस का इस्तेमाल होता है, जिसमें x 1 से 255 के बीच कोई भी नंबर हो सकता है। अपने एक कंप्यूटर का आईपी एड्रेस 192.168.1.1 रख लें और दूसरे का 192.168.1.2 

आईपी एड्रेस के नीचे Subnet Mask नामक बॉक्स दिखाई देगा, जिसमें 255.255.255.0 डालकर ओके बटन दबा दें। ध्यान रहे, यह प्रक्रिया दोनों कंप्यूटरों में करनी है। अगर दूसरा कंप्यूटर विंडोज एक्सपी नहीं बल्कि विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज 7 है तो उसके लिए नीचे दिए गए तरीके का इस्तेमाल करें।

----------


## Bhawani7000

विंडोज 7 के लिए : 

Start - Control Panel - Network and Internet - Network and Sharing Center पर जाएं और अब लेफ्ट ओर Change Adapter Settings पर क्लिक करें। अब खुलने वाले पेज में Local Area Networking का आइकन दिखाई देगा। 

ज्इस पर राइट क्लिक करें और बाकी कदम उसी तरह उठाएं, जैसे विंडोज एक्सपी के लिए ऊपर दिए गए

----------


## Bhawani7000

बसे पहले Start ->Control Panel->System पर जाएं। 

अब खुलने वाले डायलॉग बॉक्स में Computer Name tab पर जाएं और Change बटन पर क्लिक करें। इससे Computer Name Changes डायलॉग बॉक्स खुल जाएगा। 

ज्यहां अपने कंप्यूटर का नाम (जैसे होम कंप्यूटर1 या लैपटॉप, डेस्कटॉप आदि) दे दें। यही प्रक्रिया दूसरे कंप्यूटर में भी दोहराएं और उसे एक अलग नाम दे दें। 

ज्आपके कंप्यूटरों को जोड़ने वाले वर्कग्रुप (नेटवर्क) का भी एक नाम होना चाहिए। दोनों कंप्यूटर इसके सदस्य होंगे। इसका कोई अच्छा सा नाम सोच लीजिए, जैसे Home Network या My Network आदि।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कंप्यूटर का नाम देने के बाद उसके नीचे ही Member of Workgroup नामक बॉक्स में अपने वर्कग्रुप का नाम भर दीजिए (जैसे Home Network)। यह प्रोसेस दोनों कंप्यूटरों में पूरी करें। याद रहे, दोनों कंप्यूटरों के अपने नाम तो अलग-अलग हैं और आईपी एड्रेस भी अलग-अलग हैं, लेकिन वर्कग्रुप का नाम एक समान होना चाहिए। 

ओके बटन दबा दें और कंट्रोल पैनल से बाहर आ जाएं। दोनों कंप्यूटर एक बार रिस्टार्ट होंगे। रिस्टार्ट होते ही आपका घरेलू नेटवर्क तैयार है। 

Start - Control Panel - System and Security - System पर जाएं और Change Settingsलिंक को क्लिक करें। बाकी प्रोसेस वही है, जो विंडोज एक्सपी के लिए है

----------


## Bhawani7000

स्टेप 3 : जरा-सी चेकिंग 

आइए, अब देखते हैं कि क्या आपके दोनों कंप्यूटर कनेक्ट हो चुके हैं? 

Start - Settings - Network Settings पर जाकर My Network Places पर क्लिक करें। अब Entire Network पर क्लिक करें और फिर Microsoft Windows Network पर डबल क्लिक करें। आपको अपने वर्कग्रुप का नाम दिखाई देगा। उस पर डबल क्लिक करके देखिए, दूसरे कंप्यूटर का नाम दिखाई देगा। जाहिर है, आपके दोनों कंप्यूटर एक-दूसरे से कनेक्ट हो चुके हैं। अब एक छोटा-सा प्रोसेस और बचता है, और वह है दूसरे कंप्यूटर की सामग्री को access करने का। उसके लिए हमें नेटवर्क शेयरिंग सुविधा का इस्तेमाल करना होगा। 

विंडोज 7 के लिए: 

Start - Control Panel - Network and Internet पर जाकर Home Group पर क्लिक करें। आपके नेटवर्क में मौजूद दूसरा कंप्यूटर दिखाई देगा।

----------


## Bhawani7000

स्टेप 4 : फोल्डर शेयरिंग 

दोनों कंप्यूटरों में एक-एक ऐसा फोल्डर बना लीजिए, जिसकी सामग्री को आप दूसरे कंप्यूटर में access करना चाहते हैं। इसे कोई सुविधाजनक नाम दे दीजिए, जैसे Shared Laptop Folder और Shared Desktop Folder वगैरह। 

इस फोल्डर पर राइट माउस क्लिक करके Properties पर क्लिक करें। अब खुलने वाले डायलॉग बॉक्स में Sharing tab को सलेक्ट कर लें। अब Share this folder को सलेक्ट करें और फिर 
Shared Laptop Folder और Shared Desktop Folder जैसा कोई सुविधाजनक नाम दे दीजिए। दूसरे कंप्यूटर में आपको अपना शेयर्ड फोल्डर इसी नाम से दिखाई देगा। अब OK बटन दबा दीजिए। 

विंडोज 7 में भी यह प्रोसेस इसी तरह होगा।

----------


## Bhawani7000

स्टेप 5 : करें इस्तेमाल 

विंडोज एक्सपी में : Start - Settings - Network Settings पर जाकर My Network Places पर क्लिक करें। अब Entire Network पर क्लिक करें और फिर Microsoft Windows Network पर डबल क्लिक करें। अपने वर्कग्रुप के नाम पर डबल क्लिक करके देखिए, दूसरे कंप्यूटर का नाम दिखाई देगा। 

विंडोज 7 मे : Start - Control Panel - Network and Internet पर जाकर Home Group पर क्लिक करें। आपके नेटवर्क में मौजूद दूसरा कंप्यूटर दिखाई देगा

----------


## Bhawani7000

दूसरे कंप्यूटर के नाम पर क्लिक करके देखिए, उसमें आपका शेयर्ड फोल्डर दिखाई देगा और उसके भीतर पड़ी फाइलें भी। अब इस कंप्यूटर की फाइलें दूसरे कंप्यूटर पर access होने लगी हैं। इधर से फाइलें उधर कॉपी करके देखिए। क्यों आया न मजा? तो लीजिए बन गया आपका छोटा-सा होम नेटवर्क। 

सिर्फ फाइलें और फोल्डर ही क्यों, अब आप एक कंप्यूटर से जुड़ी चीजों (मसलन डीवीडी ड्राइव, प्रिंटर, स्कैनर आदि) का भी दूसरे कंप्यूटर पर इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। बस उन्हें 'शेयर' भर करते जाना है।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या WiFi इंटरनेट के जरिये भी दो कम्प्यूटरों को कोनेक्त किया जा सकता है?*

----------


## Black Pearl

> दूसरे कंप्यूटर के नाम पर क्लिक करके देखिए, उसमें आपका शेयर्ड फोल्डर दिखाई देगा और उसके भीतर पड़ी फाइलें भी। अब इस कंप्यूटर की फाइलें दूसरे कंप्यूटर पर access होने लगी हैं। इधर से फाइलें उधर कॉपी करके देखिए। क्यों आया न मजा? तो लीजिए बन गया आपका छोटा-सा होम नेटवर्क। 
> 
> सिर्फ फाइलें और फोल्डर ही क्यों, अब आप एक कंप्यूटर से जुड़ी चीजों (मसलन डीवीडी ड्राइव, प्रिंटर, स्कैनर आदि) का भी दूसरे कंप्यूटर पर इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। बस उन्हें 'शेयर' भर करते जाना है।


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Black Pearl

> *क्या WiFi इंटरनेट के जरिये भी दो कम्प्यूटरों को कोनेक्त किया जा सकता है?*


:question::BangHead::question:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इतनी झल्ला क्यूँ गए संदीप जी? क्या बहुत ही बचकाना सवाल है?*


> :question::BangHead::question:

----------


## Programmer

> *क्या WiFi इंटरनेट के जरिये भी दो कम्प्यूटरों को कोनेक्त किया जा सकता है?*


Yes bro u can do it with a wifi.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या कुछ प्रोसीजर बताएँगे! या सेम है!*


> Yes bro u can do it with a wifi.

----------


## Programmer

> *क्या कुछ प्रोसीजर बताएँगे! या सेम है!*


Its different I think Bhawani7000 Do it well so just wait and ask him. u can also watch that LINK  LINK 2

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र लिंक के लिए शुक्रिया! इन लिनक्स में इंटरनेट से कनेक्शन करने के बारे में बताया गया है! मैं पूछना चाह रहा था कि दुसरे कंप्यूटर से भी कनेक्ट करके सामग्री ली जा सकती है क्या through WiFi?*


> Its different I think Bhawani7000 Do it well so just wait and ask him. u can also watch that LINK  LINK 2


*दुसरे मित्र भी यदि उपाय जानते है तो जवाब दें!*

----------


## love.15

or bhi batye bhai

----------


## jaihind20

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी दोस्त क्या एक पी सी में इन्टरनेट चलाकर दूसरे में इथरनेट केवल के द्वारा चलाया जा सकता है क्या ?*

----------


## love.15

bhai mujhe batye ki kese shop par web camera laga ke kese online har system par dhekh ja sake  pls bhai

----------


## niyamak6ka

are bhai muje ek sath 8 computer ko jodna hai to uske liye kis taraha se networking karna hoga kripya jara vistar se batane ka kast kare bhai......................

----------


## pkpasi

mitr aapne bahut he acche sutra ka nirman kiya meri taraf se repo.parntu iss sutra  ko gati de

----------


## rajeev.ghj

अच्छी जानकारी है कृपया सूत्र जारी रखें

----------


## jaunty

धन्यबद भवानी जी । मेरे भी दो सवाल हैं, पहला ये की किसी भी सिस्टम के आईपी एड्रैस (IP Address) की जानकारी कैसे फाइंड करेंगे   और दूसरा दो से अधिक सिस्टम को netwrorking कैसे करेंगे..........

----------


## jaunty

धन्यबद भवानी जी । मेरे भी दो सवाल हैं, पहला ये की किसी भी सिस्टम के आईपी एड्रैस (IP Address) की जानकारी कैसे फाइंड करेंगे   और दूसरा दो से अधिक सिस्टम को netwrorking कैसे करेंगे..........

----------


## dilwale

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी दोस्त क्या एक पी सी में इन्टरनेट चलाकर दूसरे में इथरनेट केवल के द्वारा चलाया जा सकता है क्या ?* .कृपया इसके बारे मेंभी जानकारी दे

----------


## shankar52

बहुत ही अछि जानकारी है  धन्यवाद्

----------


## manisha jain

> धन्यबद भवानी जी । मेरे भी दो सवाल हैं, पहला ये की किसी भी सिस्टम के आईपी एड्रैस (IP Address) की जानकारी कैसे फाइंड करेंगे   और दूसरा दो से अधिक सिस्टम को netwrorking कैसे करेंगे..........


किसी भी सिस्टम के  आईपी एड्रैस (IP Address) की जानकारी लेने कद लिए सबसे पहले कण्ट्रोल पेनल  को ओपन करेगे , फिर नेटवर्क कनेक्शन को ओपन करेंगे  फिर लोकल एरिया कनेक्शन  में राईट क्लिक करके ststus  सेलेक्ट करेगे / फिर जो dialog  बॉक्स ओपन  होगा उसमे support  टब में क्लिक करेगे / अब आपको आपके pc  का ip  एड्रेस  दिखने लगेगा

----------


## manisha jain

> धन्यबद भवानी जी । मेरे भी दो सवाल हैं,  दो से अधिक सिस्टम को netwrorking कैसे करेंगे..........


दो से अधिक सिस्टम  को नेटवर्क में जोड़ने के लिए सबसे पहले आपको एक इथरनेट स्विच लेना पड़ेगा /  जो की मार्केट में ४ ,८ ,१६ ,२४ पोर्ट का मिलता है / बाकि की networking   भवानी भाई द्वारा दी गई तरीके से करे

----------


## shankar52

इससे क्या मै पूरी कंप्यूटर का हार्ड डिस्क दुसरे कंप्यूटर में कॉपी कर  सकता हु  यदि एक कंप्यूटर में XP और दुसरे   कंप्यूटर में WINDOWS 7 हो  और XP का डाटा WINDOWS 7में  ले जाना है यह कैसे होगा कृपया बताये

----------


## raj989786

बहुत अच्छी अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त

----------


## indoree

> किसी भी सिस्टम के  आईपी एड्रैस (IP Address) की जानकारी लेने कद लिए सबसे पहले कण्ट्रोल पेनल  को ओपन करेगे , फिर नेटवर्क कनेक्शन को ओपन करेंगे  फिर लोकल एरिया कनेक्शन  में राईट क्लिक करके ststus  सेलेक्ट करेगे / फिर जो dialog  बॉक्स ओपन  होगा उसमे support  टब में क्लिक करेगे / अब आपको आपके pc  का ip  एड्रेस  दिखने लगेगा


मित्र सही कहा अपने इतना थोडा सा भी कर सकते है GO To Start Menu -> Run -> Type CMD -> Enter Then type  Ipconfig -> Enter  अब आपके सिस्टम में अगर दो लेन कार्ड होगे तो दोनों के IP आपके सामने होंगे और साथ ही DNS + Gateway भी ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों इतना अच्छा सूत्र बना है Net Working के लिए और अब तक ज्यादा जानकारी आप तक नहीं पहुच पाई है और में सोच ही रहा था इस तरह का सूत्र बनाने के लिए लेकिन अब आप लोगो को इस सूत्र से ही काफी जानकारी आपको मिलेगी और आपके सवाल के जवाब आपको जरुर मिलेंगे वैसे मैंने अभी तक 50 computers का नेटवर्क बनाया है .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> इससे क्या मै पूरी कंप्यूटर का हार्ड डिस्क दुसरे कंप्यूटर में कॉपी कर  सकता हु  यदि एक कंप्यूटर में XP और दुसरे   कंप्यूटर में WINDOWS 7 हो  और XP का डाटा WINDOWS 7में  ले जाना है यह कैसे होगा कृपया बताये


बिलकुल कर सकते हो मित्र और ये करना बहुत ही आसान है भाई समय काफी हो गया है कल आप फिर पोस्ट करो में आपको विस्तार से जानकरी दूँगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Krishna

कुछ और भी बताएं ||

----------


## amittt

> *बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी दोस्त क्या एक पी सी में इन्टरनेट चलाकर दूसरे में इथरनेट केवल के द्वारा चलाया जा सकता है क्या ?* .कृपया इसके बारे मेंभी जानकारी दे


haa bilkul chala sakte hai , per uske liye aapke liye aap ko ccproxy tool ka use karna hoga .or aaj kal to internet modem me hi 3 or 4 port hote hai inme se kisi bhi pc ko eternet cable se modem  se connect kar ke internet chala sakte hai ...

----------


## amittt

> कुछ और भी बताएं ||


For IP address 
to make our own  private network we should use ip- 192.168.1.xxx to  192.168.1.255  , xxx can be anything between 1 to 255.  ye class c type ip hota hai . ip address ko logical address bhi kahte hai . 
2 type ke ip address version hote hai 
ip version 4- 32 bit 
ip version 6- 128 bit

----------


## pankaj20882

अतीव उत्तम जानकारी है दोस्त . धन्यवाद

----------


## sarkar12345

बहुत ही अच्छी कोशिश है मित्र...................

----------


## pkpasi

एक सी पी यू से 6 कम्पयूटर सिस्टम बिना सीपीयू के कैसे चलाए जाते है

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> एक सी पी यू से 6 कम्पयूटर सिस्टम बिना सीपीयू के कैसे चलाए जाते है


*​n computing के जरिये*

----------


## MahaThug

डेस्कटोप और लेपटोप को अगर कनेक्ट करना हो और डेस्क्टोप में वाईफाई डोंगल हो तो कनेक्शन कैसे करें?
लेपटोप का ईन्टरनेट वाईफाई से चल रहा है, वह भी चालु रहना चाहिए ।

----------


## pkpasi

> *​n computing के जरिये*


n computing ki kuch jaankari milegi ki tarah main pc se sabi LED ko connect kiya jata hai

----------


## pkpasi

> डेस्कटोप और लेपटोप को अगर कनेक्ट करना हो और डेस्क्टोप में वाईफाई डोंगल हो तो कनेक्शन कैसे करें?लेपटोप का ईन्टरनेट वाईफाई से चल रहा है, वह भी चालु रहना चाहिए ।


मित्र इस सूत्र की शुरूआत मे इसकी पूर्ण जानकारी दी गई है

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> n computing ki kuch jaankari milegi ki tarah main pc se sabi LED ko connect kiya jata hai


*इसके लिए आपको n computing का सेट लेना होगा जो आप गूगल में सर्च करेंगे तो मिल जायेगा . इसमें ३ , ५ या उससे भी जायदा वाले मॉडल ले सकते है . फिर आप इसे lan के द्वारा कनेक्ट कर सकते है*

----------

